# Frescura



## JanioBR

Olá,

Tenho que traduzir o título do livro "Sexo Sem Frescura" escrito por uma sexóloga. O livro fala abertamente de sexo, prazer, doenças sexualmente transmissíveis e até sobre a recuperação do prazer para mulheres que tenham tido seus órgão genitais amputados. 
Quando vi o título traduzido como sendo "Sex Without Freshness" concluí que estava diante de um falso amigo, pois entendo que "freshness" está ligado a coisas novas, como tinta fresca, frescor da manhã, da fruta colhida no pé. Ao contrário, o título do livro se refere à ausência de formalidade, de preconceitos, de assuntos proibidos ou de falsidade.

Minhas propostas alternativas são:
- Sex Without Affectation;
- Sex Without Taboos.

Que título usar? Existe um título melhor?

Grato, 

Janio


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Janio. 

Acho que a sua sugestão de Sex Without Affectation vai mais com o nosso 'frescura'. 
http://www.answers.com/topic/affectation


----------



## Outsider

Não concordo com a Vanda. Acho que "Sex Without Taboos" está mais próximo do sentido original, embora possa haver traduções ainda melhores.
Outra sugestão (mas não tenho a certeza se resulta bem em inglês): "No-Nonsense Sex".


----------



## JanioBR

Agradeço os comentários, acabo de receber do fórum em Inglês outras sugestões:

- Sex Without the Doubletalk;
- _Sex Without Reservation;_
*- Sex Without Boundaries;*
- Sex Without Sin;
- *plain talk about sex;*
- Sex Without Obstacles;
- Hang Up Your Hangups;

Tenho que incluir as *duas novas sugestões marcadas em azul* na discussão. Preciso discutir um pouco mais pra depois bater o martelo.



Outsider said:


> ...
> Outra sugestão (mas não tenho a certeza se resulta bem em inglês): "No-Nonsense Sex".


 
Hmmm,  No contexto deste fórum penso que o nome sugerido faz sentido, mas imagine você olhar numa livraria um título assim "No-Nonsense Sex". Acho que ia parecer algo como "Sexo tratado a sério" oualgo semelhante, o que não corresponde ao espírito do livro, que re3tratei no início do fórum. Agradeço a você por enriquecer a discussão e pela ajuda.


----------



## almufadado

"Open  sex talk"
"Plain sex talk"
"Sex _sans frontières_"

"Sex: right on the spot" (maybe too idiomatic...less!)

"Sem frescura" means without "grid locks", "noncircling", "unjammed", "not hovering the theme"
... and the one I favour most ... "direct to the point"



Outsider said:


> Acho que "Sex Without Taboos" está mais próximo do sentido original



As "taboo" means all that I said ... "Tabooless sex talk" ..."sex without taboos"..


A good one too ... "Make sense of senseless sex".


----------



## coolbrowne

Boa noite, Senhoras e Senhores:

Puxa, excelente discussão! Tanto que hesitei, sem saber se seria capaz dar alguma contribuição que valesse a pena e que não perturbasse o alto nível.

Aliás, se me permitem, achei esta muito divertida e concordo 100%: não dá nem p'rá saída 


JanioBR said:


> Quando vi o título traduzido como sendo "Sex Without Freshness" concluí que estava diante de um falso amigo...


O que me veio à idéia foi que "frescura" seria mais ou menos uns _60%_ de hipocrisia . Accordingly, I should find about _60%_ hypocrisy, in English. Therefore:
Sex Without Pretense (UK: pretence)
Sex Without Affectation (ack. *JanioBR*, endorsed by *Vanda*)​Or else, using antonyms,
Sex With Honesty (but forget about "Honest Sex") 
Sex With Openness (but forget about "Open Sex") ​Regards


----------



## almufadado

coolbrowne said:


> Sex Without Affectation (ack. *JanioBR*, endorsed by *Vanda*)​



Requisites (for my next joke) : Affectation means mannerism - Afectação )) = maneira de alguém se comportar de forma não natural,  como em "É uma pessoa muito afectada//cheia de maneirismos" e em contexto "incomodada".

Agora eu pus-me a traduzir directo a proposta e sai-me " Sexo sem afectividade/afecto" . Que claro que não é !

O "frescura" Brasileiro e o "é muito (sentido de demasiado) fresco (adj)" Português vão de facto em sentido iguais ... o da libertinagem!


----------



## moura

Olá,

Que tal: Sex not Cool
ou Sex, but no Cool

rectifico, depois de atentar que é um "falso amigo"

Sexy and Cool ou Sex and Cool


----------



## Outsider

Mais uma sugestão para o caldeirão:

Sex Without Hangups

Talking Candidly About Sex

Sex - Telling it Like It is​Também gostei de _Plain Talk About Sex_.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que esta sugestão_  Hang Up Your Hangups também _vai traduzir bem nossa idéia de frescura. Apenas acho que se deve colocar a palavra Sex nalgum lugar aí do título para que fique explícito o tipo de hang-ups de que se fala.


----------



## almufadado

moura said:


> Olá,
> 
> Que tal: Sex not Cool
> ou Sex, but no Cool
> 
> rectifico, depois de atentar que é um "falso amigo"
> 
> Sexy and Cool ou Sex and Cool



Pegando na sua sugestão ... que tal "Cool  sex talk".

Amigo Moura, quanto ao "falso amigo" acho que o foi mais por ter falhado a tradução para o JanioBr .Ou seja, o  amigo do JanioBr pôs-se com "frescuras" ao traduzir para inglês.


----------



## moura

Viva a criatividade... Parabéns a nós!


----------



## JanioBR

Vanda said:


> Acho que esta sugestão_ Hang Up Your Hangups também _vai traduzir bem nossa idéia de frescura. Apenas acho que se deve colocar a palavra Sex nalgum lugar aí do título para que fique explícito o tipo de hang-ups de que se fala.


 
Vanda, muito bom seu comentário. O ponto fraco de "_Hangups" é que se refere a problemas em geral.  Com sua sugestão acho que temos um bom nome:_
_"Hang Up Your Sexual Hangups". Vou propor sua tese pra autora. Muito Obrigado. _



moura said:


> Viva a criatividade... Parabéns a nós!


 
Moura. Estou discutindo esse mesmo tema no forum em Inglês (Assunto: 1311529) . Sugestões não faltam, mas ainda não encontrei nenhuma que tem a riqueza do termo  "Frescura" no Brasil. 

Agradeço a todos pela discussão.


----------



## Vanda

Touché, Janio. O problema é que a nuance do nosso frescura é coisa muito cultural. Não acredito que o estrangeiro possa percebê-la plenamente.

Para o pessoal seguir/participar na discussão. aqui.


----------



## BENTEVI

Hello guys,

I've been swamped with work these past days, so I won't be able to elaborate much on this one, so indulge me, if you will...

When people talk about sex, they often feel embarrased, so to me a possible title would be "Sex Without Embarrassment". It doesn't translate the "frescura" bit accurately, but it may keep the point expressed in the book. Another possible title would be "Sex: No Birds and Bees/Sex Without the Birds and the Bees". This is how embarrassed English-speaking parents try/tried to approach the subject with their kids. Also, "fussy people" are very close to "frescos/pessoas frescas, cheias de frescuras, nhém-nhém-nhém". 

But as fussy as he was about everything else, he was not *fussy about sex*! —- which was what killed him, not canned food. I always held my tongue and tried *...*
www.amren.com/mtnews/archives/2009/01/bias_behind_hig.php - 82k -

So, another possibility would be: "Sex Without Fuss". 
That's all I can contribute for the moment. I hope this helps.


----------



## Vanda

Eiii, eu gostei deste fuss...


----------



## olivinha

BENTEVI said:


> Hello guys,
> Another possible title would be "Sex Without the Birds and the Bees".


Love this one, Bentevi: catchy, creative, and with a sense of humour: great combo!


----------



## almufadado

BENTEVI said:


> So, another possibility would be: "Sex Without Fuss".
> That's all I can contribute for the moment. I hope this helps.



_Me no gringo_, but agree too!

"Fuss" as in "espalhafato"


----------



## JanioBR

Olá pessoal,
 
Agora e tenho um monte de soluções para o meu problema... Na verdade agora tenho outro problema... Bom problema, escolher entre várias boas idéias que vocês me deram. A autora está no Egito e vai chegar em poucos dias. Vamos discutir o título considerando todos os pontos apresentados na presente discussão. Claro que algumas novas idéias ainda irão aparecer aqui, mas buscamos algo que não seja  espetacular, mas simples, direto e de fácil compreensão. 
 
Obrigado a todos pela excelente discussão que tivemos aqui.


----------



## reka39

Olá! Queria perguntar se esta discussão sobre a melhor tradução de "frescura" refere-se só ao contexto brasileiro, ou se também os portugueses usam este adjectivo com este sentido. Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Olá! Queria perguntar se esta discussão sobre a melhor tradução de "frescura" refere-se só ao contexto brasileiro, ou se também os portugueses usam este adjectivo com este sentido. Obrigado.



Não, não usamos.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Não, não usamos.


Usam qual?


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Usam qual?



Depende: '_afectação', 'melindre', 'pieguice', 'sentimentalismo', 'pretensiosismo', 'presunção', 'nove-horas', 'falta de naturalidade', _etc.


----------



## guihenning

Nossa! Nove-horas! Há muito que eu não ouvia essa expressão… 
Vou voltar a utilizá-la…


----------



## abovethelaws

sexo sem frescura? bwuahaha 

Plain sex.


----------



## ThomasK

Frescura: is there some way of explaining the link between the present meanings and the etymological roots of the word?


----------



## Ari RT

I usually handle "popular etymology" with a lot of care. I don't trust it at all. Notwithstanding, it smells strongly to "coisa de fresco". Things that queer people do. Or, at least, to the same reason why the homossexual behavior is associated to freshness. Masculinity = strenght, fire, heat, directness. Lack of masculinity = lightness, freshness. If one is acting with frescura he/she is not going straight to the point, or he/she is not willing to face a problem properly, or acting with unnecessary cares. 
Ask any Brazilian for a synonym of "frescura", they'll answer from the top of their heads "viadagem".
Wait for the real etymology guys' opinion.


----------



## ThomasK

I quite understand your misgivings as for etymology, and especially popular etymology. But is it based on the same root as 'fresh"? And if so, is there any reason for those words developing semantically to lack of masculinity? Your explanation does help to understand the concept better though!


----------



## visconde

Sorry, I don't see how this has anything to do with lack of masculinity. Frescura is about socially imposed strict moral standards and social sanctions on some kinds of talks and behavior.

We meet with frescura where we find too many unnecessary rules.


----------



## englishmania

Quando li o título, pensei em "sexo sem preconceitos". Depois comecei a ler os comentários e concluí que talvez não soubesse o significado exato de "frescura". Como sou portuguesa, não uso a expressão.

No dicionário _Priberam_ aparece a seguinte definição:
[Brasil, Informal]  Comportamento considerado efeminado.

Já no _Aulete _aparecem as seguintes:
2. _Pop._ Afetação, sensibilidade exagerada a pequenos inconvenientes ou deslizes; melindre excessivo
3._ Pop. _Modos ou atitudes próprios de pessoa piegas, dada a um sentimentalismo exagerado


----------



## visconde

Comportamento efeminado é fresco, nem todo comportamento fresco é efeminado.



englishmania said:


> Quando li o título, pensei em "sexo sem preconceitos".


Mas é nesse sentido mesmo. Os preconceitos são as regras: não pode fazer ou falar de sexo anal, não pode fazer ou falar de sexo homoerótico etc. "Sexo sem efeminação" é que não faz sentido.


----------



## Ari RT

My bad. To a question about etymology and actual meaning, I offered an answer about etymology only, potentially misleading a foreign reader to the clue that the - hypothetical - etymological meaning would have been preserved.
As a matter of fact, nowadays "frescura" is understood as an excess of fussing around, without any sexual connotation. 
Concerning my supposition on how the popular mind could have associated freshness and lack of masculinity, please notice that I never said that I agree with the concept invoked. All I do is to report a possible phenomenon, as I think it may have occurred. 
Forgive me if I insist, we should wait for real scholars' opinion on the etymology.


----------



## visconde

_Perdoado_. You may be right as far as etymology goes. You were actually applying to _'frescura'_ what seems to have happened to 'gay' in English.

Some people make it a rule that they ought to go out the same door they came in. This is downright _frescura_, if anything is, and has nothing to do with effeminacy.

— Ah, não. Melhor sair pela porta de trás.
— Por quê?
— A gente entrou por ela, ora.
— Ai, que frescura. Vamos por aqui mesmo. Anda.


----------



## ThomasK

I see some light but there is another point I('d like to raise in that connnection; My conversation partner referred to frescura when we were talking about expressing certainty or uncertainty. I do not see the link, except that frescura might seem to raise expectations....

We could also try to ask for the etymology at the EHL forum...


----------



## visconde

She meant you guys were talking about something irrelevant ou needlessly complicated.


----------



## Carfer

Como já acima referimos, a englishmania e eu, em Portugal não usamos '_frescura_', mas usamos '_fresco': 'Esse tipo é fresco',_ por ex._, _com o sentido de que é um malandro, um sujeito mal comportado. Não se trata necessariamente de um comportamento criminoso, até porque o termo também é usado frequentemente para qualificar crianças traquinas, mal comportadas ou dadas a pregar partidas e a fazer a vida negra a adultos. E tal como o termo malandro, abrange um leque bastante largo de comportamentos que não são socialmente aceites ou bem vistos, designadamente sexuais, sem, contudo, deter conotação específica de efeminação ou falta de virilidade.
Não sei rigorosamente nada de etimologia, por isso não levem muito a sério o que vem a seguir, mas, segundo o dicionário, '_fresco_' (adjectivo) deriva do frâncico '_frisk_'. 
Agora, reparem, procurando noutras línguas com influências germânicas semelhantes (o frâncico pertence ao grupo das línguas germânicas ocidentais, era a língua dos francos): 




> em inglês '_fresh_' pode significar





> 1.Sexually aggressive or forward; prone to caress too eagerly; overly flirtatious. _Hey, don't get *fresh* with me_
> rude or inappropriate


​


> Em francês '_frais_' (mesmo étimo, _'frisk_'), na frase _'Être frais',_ significa
> être dans une situation fâcheuse.





> Em alemão _'frech' _pode significar _'insolente', 'descarado', 'impertinente_'
> frech - LEO: Übersetzung im Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch



Parece haver aqui um fio condutor comum, ou estarei enganado? Se assim for, esse sentido particular de _'fresco'_ em português deve ser bastante antigo (terá chegado ao português por via dos ocupantes germânicos - suevos, alanos ou visigodos?).


----------



## Guigo

Muito boa pesquisa @Carfer, apenas um pequeno reparo: os alanos, que deixaram boas recordações em Portugal e na língua portuguesa (Alenquer, a igreja dos alanos; Alencastro, o castelo dos alanos) não eram germânicos e sim iranianos, aparentados aos lendários citas e aos sármatas. 

Alanos – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Muito boa pesquisa @Carfer, apenas um pequeno reparo: os alanos, que deixaram boas recordações em Portugal e na língua portuguesa (Alenquer, a igreja dos alanos; Alencastro, o castelo dos alanos) não eram germânicos e sim iranianos, aparentados aos lendários citas e aos sármatas.
> 
> Alanos – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


Obrigado, não sabia. No ensino da História, pelo menos no do meu tempo, são mencionados de raspão e quase sempre associados aos Vândalos e aos Suevos, pelo que sempre julguei que eram da mesma origem.


----------

